

What are the odds of pulling 3 1984 quarters from a pile? - aarondf
https://gist.github.com/1933460

======
aarondf
A friend asked this on twitter this morning and I just couldn't help myself.

Disclaimer: I have absolutely no background in statistics so I could be, and
likely am, way off. What are you thoughts?

